# Fairy Glen - Skye



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

Another from my recent trip to Skye.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2018)

Very nice. It looks like quite a desolate area.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 19, 2018)

.

I assume fairies would prefer greenery and flowers.

.


----------

